# Tankmates for N. Brichardi



## cichlidpastor

I'll be setting up a N. Brichardi tank in a few weeks and I'm trying to decide if I want to put something small with them. I expect the Brichardi to breed and I know they can get a little testy. So not sure I want to put anything in with them, but would like a little variety if I can. They will go in a 40 Breeder. Any ideas?


----------



## ssondubs

If you want them to breed leave them alone without tank mates. If you want a community set up make sure to crowd the tank with the other species. Use plenty of rock work with many crevices to break up their line of sight and places to hide.


----------



## cjacob316

i think you'd be asking for deaths if you put anything in there with them


----------



## DJRansome

A little testy is an understatement. :lol:


----------



## cichlidpastor

All right species tank it is. That was the original plan so better stick to it.

I have 6 in with my Calvus right now that will move to the new tank. How many would you guys recommend? I might be able to get a few more. I had to buy them quick because the price was so low ($3).


----------



## TangSteve

6 will be fine as odds are you will get a pair out of them.

Once they pair off they other 4 will probably be killed if not removed from the tank.

The offspring from this pair will continue to live in the tank and even protect the new fry.

You may want to let your LFS know that in 18 to 24 months you will be able to provide them a lot of Brichardi.


----------



## cjacob316

yeah i had two pairs for a while, one got chewed up, the second jumped into the filter and died

the dominant pair just spawned again


----------



## dmcderm

I am wanting to start a tang tank myself and was really hoping to stock it with some neo. brichardi, calvus, and lelupi. Is this possible at all, and are shellies out of the question? I've got a 48" long standard 55gallon. I have mbuna now and I'm ready for a little change up. I was planning on setting up 3 rock piles, two large ones at either end and a small one, possibly a rock or 2 in the center with open sand in between with some shells strewn about. I really want a community type tank, and love the brichardi. Any hints or tips, or am I crazy to try the shelly, calvus, brichardi trio??


----------



## BioG

No tankmates! Have you ever seen Gremlins!?


----------



## DJRansome

BioG said:


> Have you ever seen Gremlins!?


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## dmcderm

that bad eh?? lol
what about just the brichardi with some calvus and a bunch of lelupi?

I really just want the brichardi and calvus, is there something else I can throw in to maybe spread out the aggression?


----------



## Fogelhund

dmcderm said:


> that bad eh?? lol
> what about just the brichardi with some calvus and a bunch of lelupi?
> 
> I really just want the brichardi and calvus, is there something else I can throw in to maybe spread out the aggression?


Not in a tank of this size.


----------



## BioG

Some bleach might calm them down! Calvus, that is, full grown Calvus can hold their own, but, unless you're talking about a 6 foot tank then even the Calvus will resort themselves to the corners once the Brichardi start breeding. I know it's hard to believe but just think about what you would rather be locked in a cage with:

one biting rat or a colony of fire ants? (Brichardi are the fire ants).

Honestly, keeping them alone is the way to go, but I don't think you'll be dissapointed. Brichardi colonies display some of the coolest behaviors.


----------



## ssondubs

Even plecos loose their fins and die in a breeding n.brichardi tank!


----------



## TanganyikaFreak73

Brichardi are TYRANTS 

My first Tang tank was 115G, I started with 5 Brichardi, a pair of occies, 1 leluipe (sp), and 2 comps. The brichardis took over the ENTIRE tank. Long story short I removed all of the other fish and had a 115G species tank. :lol:

It was Awesome! They displayed some very interesting behavior and were fascinating to watch this was 13 years ago and I can still picture them :thumb:


----------



## Jersey_cichlid_guy

Check out this video


----------

